# Disability appeal allowed



## disabled (3 Mar 2013)

hi,

I applied for DSA in Nov 2011. May 2012  I got a letter asking for medical evidence, which I sent to them. In July 2012.  I got a letter saying I  do not meet the requirements. I was asked to appeal, which i did in July too. 

I went for an oral hearing appeal in October 2012. In Nov 2012, I got a letter saying, appeal allowed. I haven’t heard from them since then. 

Am I successful, and am I entitled to arrears? if so? how is  it calculated?

Thanks


----------



## gipimann (3 Mar 2013)

If you have received a letter saying  you've won your appeal, then you should have an entitlement to Disability Allowance from the date you first applied.

Your weekly entitlement will depend on any means assessed against you.   If you have been receiving Supplementary Welfare Allowance (SWA) while awaiting the result of the appeal, the amount of SWA paid to you will be deducted from the arrears.

What usually happens is that the claim goes into payment, and arrears are sorted within a few weeks.

As your appeal seems to have been allowed for some months, you should contact Disability Allowance Section to check what's happening with your claim.


----------



## disabled (3 Mar 2013)

hi gipimann,

am so grateful for your advice.  will do that on monday.


thanks


----------



## Time (4 Mar 2013)

You will need to speak to your local TD if you don't get a proper answer from the department. 3 months plus to put an allowed appeal into payment is unacceptable.

I believe it was standard practice in Longford to treat allowed appeals as fresh applications and process them as such resulting in appalling and unacceptable delays. Did you get a text message soon after your appeal was allowed saying they had received your application?


----------



## disabled (29 Mar 2013)

hi,

 no i didnt, only when i called them,they confirmed thery had received the appeal allowed letter. 


on the 13th of march, got a letter for means test, etc. all done n posted   on the 26th of march. hopefully wont wait for long


thanks for the advice.


----------

